# My new EMD Class 66 (imported from UK)



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

I just wanted to share with you my new acquisition of EMD class 66 imported from UK, Scale G (even) if I don't have a G model network.
I got it just for fun and to expose it in my office so I could watch it everyday.
That's all for this happy friday
:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

billboquet said:


> I just wanted to share with you my new acquisition of EMD class 66 imported from UK, Scale G (even) if I don't have a G model network.
> I got it just for fun and to expose it in my office so I could watch it everyday.
> That's all for this happy friday
> :thumbsup:


Looks good sitting up there.

It would look better sitting on a piece of track.:thumbsup:

Better yet, that looks like a perfect spot for building a diorama with the engine up there.:thumbsup:

How long is that engine?


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

big ed said:


> Looks good sitting up there.
> 
> It would look better sitting on a piece of track.:thumbsup:
> 
> Better yet, that looks like a perfect spot for building a diorama with the engine up there.:thumbsup:


I will put it on a track soon, will be even more beautiful



big ed said:


> How long is that engine?


it's 30 inches, quite long and big


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I wonder what kind of curves that's rated to handle? 120" diameter?


----------



## tooter (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey Bill, 

That's a *beautiful* engine! :thumbsup: 
And I agree that it needs some track for a proper presentation, and some ballast, and some trees, and some track workers... this is how it *all* starts. 

Maybe you can find someone close by with a G layout who will let you run it.

Greg


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

"Hmmm ... I wonder where I can put my beautiful new loco? Hmmm ... Oh! I know! I'll cut a big hole in the wall between adjacent rooms!"

A chicken vs. the egg sort of a thing!

You got lucky with that niche in the wall ... a perfect fit! That's a HUGE loco ... nice find!

TJ


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> I wonder what kind of curves that's rated to handle? 120" diameter?


I found on the web. Hat you need 8' minimum curve !


----------



## billboquet (Feb 15, 2012)

choo choo said:


> Maybe you can find someone close by with a G layout who will let you run it.
> 
> Greg


I will search if some of those G layout are in Montreal area. Should be nice to see run this one at least once


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

so i guess running it on my HO layout is out of the question for this one  LOL nice find and I wish I had an office that I could display my toy.....errr trains in


----------

